# Live Puppy Cam



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

For those needing a puppy fix, here's a link to our live puppy cam.  It's normally on from 8am-10pm EST. Enjoy!

The "Ice" Litter - Sorbet & Eclipse on USTREAM: Sorbet and Eclipse are the proud parents of 5 boys and 3 girls born February 10, 2011! All puppies are sp...


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

OH! I needed this to get my puppy fix!!! What a great idea! I love them, they are adorable. My puppy was born 2/8... I love this!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Iv'e been watching for about 5 minutes now. How many puppies are there? I think I counted 7-8...They sure have a bunch of toys and things to play with...how old are they?


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

cathyjobray said:


> Iv'e been watching for about 5 minutes now. How many puppies are there? I think I counted 7-8...They sure have a bunch of toys and things to play with...how old are they?


8 puppies - they are 4 weeks old today.


----------



## neo2000 (Jan 22, 2011)

How adorable! I love the set-up you have for them. How big and high is the pen?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh MY! They are gorgeous! CONGRATS!!!!! Just BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

HA! They are already asleep! 10 minutes ago they were all running around. Too cute.


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

Can't watch at work - now I have to wait till I get home to get my puppy fix.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

They are too cute. Thanks for sharing. I needed a puppy fix today.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That puppy on the bottom of the pig pile must be warm.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

They are awake.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I think I'm in love


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

This is fun to watch. I just checked out your website. You have some beautiful pups!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

How cute, and love al the baby stuff i with them, i was going to get a pup from a member on here, but with all that is going on with my husband, and morE STUFF, decided it wasn' fair to the pup.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm so glad that it works from my work computer - I thought I was going to be bored this afternoon but not anymore!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

omg is one of them sleeping in that little tent all by itself?! aww!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Soooooooo precious!!!! They appear to be sleeping now.

Father and mother are beautiful!!

Those puppies have more crib toys than most human babies!!


----------



## luvgolds (May 20, 2009)

Are we sure this is 'live' video? They are all sleeping so soundly, it just looks like a picture! 

OH! Wait! They just moved! How darn cute is this??!! I'm in love!


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

cuteness overload there!!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

HOW SWEET IT IS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! X 8

Thank You for the live video, you just made many people very happy!


----------



## Balou's Mom (Nov 16, 2010)

Wow, it's a good idea! My sons likes to watch them!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

They are up and playing now.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Kara, the darkest pup was awake all by himself (herself?), wandering around looking for something to do. The answer was to wake up a sibling via a good, hard nibble! Too cute!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

ohhh,they eating!!!!


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Glad you guys are enjoying the pups!  This is my favorite age.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

All awake and playing now. Too cute!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

They are so adorable I just wish we could hear them. (and I so love the puppy breath)


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I've been watching a lot today. She is such a good mommy. There she goes... all the puppies watching her as she leaves. Now for a nap with a full belly!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

How adorable!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

OMG those guys are just the cutest ever!! So playful right now! I watched all afternoon yesterday while they were sleeping hoping they would wake up.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

They are SO cute! With the way they are running and playing right now I would think they would be passing out any minute!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Darn it, they're all asleep!!! Just when I was thinking I needed a puppy fix...lol! Toooo cute - will be checking back to watch and remember the puppy breath - priceless


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Check out this little cutie in the bottom corner sleeping with his paws in the air!









and I'm sure that they have grown since I watched yesterday. They look like little porkers today


----------



## RKA (Sep 20, 2010)

LOL...too cute! I just spent the last 10 mins watching...all sleeping but still got my puppy fix! Love to watch 'em sleeping!


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

That is the best puppy pen I have ever seen! They are so cute! I love just watching them play with each other!


----------



## crayola_sky (Jan 18, 2011)

aweeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Maya's_Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

So cute! Thanks so much for sharing, I am going to send it to all my dog loving friends 

They are all asleep.... so sweet.... not long ago I remember the puppy breath and that bedtime was before 9pm


----------



## ghuss37 (Nov 27, 2010)

They are all up and playing! So cute...


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

They are playing, right now, oh sooo cute!!!


----------



## Kendall's Mommy (Aug 9, 2010)

Just tuned in for the first time. Absolutely adorable !!!! Feeding time is going on at the moment.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Kendall's Mommy said:


> Just tuned in for the first time. Absolutely adorable !!!! Feeding time is going on at the moment.


 
With what is going on in this world these Puppies are very Heartwarming THANK YOU for the videos!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Just got my puppy fix, they are growing so fast!


----------

